# Poor Quality Embryos



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Has anyone had any success with poor quality embryos? So upset we have finally started a natural cycle but been told of our 5 blasts, 2 - 3 should not have been frozen as they were not good enough, 1CC grade....of the entire 5 I have one average which I think was a 1BB. It appears I do have polycystic ovaries after all    Ive looked on the questionaire that is on this website but everywhere I read it is all people with top quality blasts ... sadly mine are nowhere near that. Should I be very worried about the fact its taken 5 - 6 days to get to early blastocyst stage? I don't hold out any hope for the little ice babies but trying to keep positive. Thanks for reading x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
Do you know how they were frozen? While they may not be perfect they have still made it to blast which a lot of embryos dont. I know someone who had 2 poor quality blasts transferred and ended up with twins so t can happen.

Good luck with your treatment

x x


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Binny if this helps i just had a still born at 22 weeks due to a weak cervix but on the postive note he was a day 6 blast so dont give up day 6 is just as good

Goodluck Tito


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Mierran thanks for replying. The clinic havent said how they freeze them im under the Herts and Essex in Broxburn they have a 26.6 sucess rate on Fet against 44. % for fresh, just wish I hadn't got ohss as I would have had such a much better chance, that topped with poor graders   I really wasnt expecting them to be so low, which was stupid of me really. They expect 50 percent to not survive the thaw, so. Its looking like one chance. Im not allowed to do ivf again, due to how poorly I was so this is it. Thank you for your advice, 

Hi Tito im so so sorry to hear your story   I wish the outome could have been different for you, I hope in the future your dreams come true. Thank you so much for taking the time to reply at a really difficult time for you. Take care x x


----------



## BraveGirl (Mar 30, 2010)

I think the fact they got to blast is a good sign.  I would question why your clinic froze poor quality blasts though.


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Binny be positive never give up they might work for you dont look at % it could work if the clinic did not think you had a chance i dont think they would freeze your embies    for u


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks Bravegirl. The clinic said they felt sorry for me as I was hospitalised and didn't get a fair chance im only going to get one chance so sounds like if there was smallest chance they wanted to let me have it. Such a shame. Good luck with your FET this month x


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks Tito you're right. I hope all goes well for you too     x x x


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi

I think the fact they have frozen them is a good sign. Also just because they have graded the embryos as poor quality I don't think it makes a difference as a good quality embryo could not survive the thaw.

I have 3 frozen embryos (4AA, 4BA and 4BB) all frozen very early on Day 6 - I have been told Day 6 are not good compared to Day 5 _ but I am still feeling positive and giving everything on my next FET

good luck 
xx


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow Rome those embryos are good quality  in fact they are brilliant sounds like they were almost at hatching stage, which would have been 5, which is amazing. Sounds like you have a great chance. Wish you lots of luck with your next FET. I am staying realistic with mxy frozen fellas I think I need to prepare mentally for failure and anything else is a bonus. The fact they are 1s is bad enough as means they were still at early blasto stage and then they are fragmented, cant see them  getting any further. Wish I could leave them in there as while they are frozen theres hope :-( Anyway good luck hope u get a BFP soon x


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

In my first pregnancy they transferred a morula and an early blast- the result was twins - all be it ending in miscarriage but I went to 10.5 weeks please don't give up your embryos
xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi Binny

Hope all well ?
XX


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Rome

Thank you so much, Im hoping your story can spur me on. Ive just been for my scan to check when transfer will happen and nothing is occuring lol, all dormant. It does give me hope that you too had an early blast and even earlier than that.
When will you try again with the FET? Its so hard but from your signature it sounds like you have a good husband and thats so important. I just cant ever imagine that it will happen for me. Looking like transfer will be in ten days if my body starts playing ball! 
I suppose the thing to think is it doesnt matter how much we worry / anaylise etc what will be will be. Fate determines that.
I hope all is well with you and you have a good Bank Holiday. thanks for thinking of me xxx


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

A few years ago I had a thawed embryo graded as a grade 1, top grade embryo despite the fact it was graded as a grade 2 embryo prior to freezing. In my last cycle,  new clinic,  resulting in DS,  I was not told the grades of the blastocysts,  just that they froze the two best ones out of the ones remaining.  As meds changed though out my various cycles,  the embryos were all better graded or less fragmented than in my very first cycle in 2005,  in that cycle at a much younger age most of my embryos were really fragmented,  the clinic said that was probably due to overstimulation with the meds producing too many eggs but even that cycle resulted in a pregnancy albeit ectopic.  I think that any embryos that make it to blast probably have a good chance.  I wonder how the live birth statistics compare between high graded embryos and low graded blasts.  I suspect the low graded blasts have a better chance but I don't know.  Could you ask your clinic this question.  Best of luck!


----------



## binny (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing your stories, it really does mean alot to see that other people have had sucess in a less than perfect situation. Mierran I finally found out that the clinic use vitrification to freeze so hopefully that will increase their chance of survival. SWGirl, its really interesting to know the grade can change for the better. Glad to hear your positive story thank you.
Albopt I hope you are on the mend from the OHSS its horrific to go through and left me ill for a good six monthes. I hope your frozen transfer goes well and you are ok.
Thanks again ladies your messages really have helped, everything else I have read is lucky ladies with amazing perfect A grade embryos so I'll keep a little hope for a snow baby. Transfer looking like next Sunday the clinic havent told me anything special that I need to do so im guessing I just turn up!! Hope everyone had a good weekend x


----------

